# Ideas as why I'll be off work for treatment



## LCatt (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm after your help. I've got my first consultation for ICSI/IVF (not sure which yet) in September and I need some ideas as to what I should say at work as why I will be needing time off or getting into work later than normal. I don't really want everyone to know my business and as most of the people I work with are so nosey, I just know there Will be a whole load of gossip. So any ideas would be a great help.

xxx


----------



## scattykat (Jul 21, 2011)

How about dentist? They can take a few visits!


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

They do say honesty is the best policy but I know what you mean about not wanting people to know your business.  I've decided to tell a couple of people the truth but to keep it to a minimum and explain that I don't want to be the subject of gossip.  A simple doctor/dentist appointment will have to suffice for everyone else!

Good luck with it all.
Shell


----------



## LCatt (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for you help. I decided to tell my boss and he was surprisingly ok about it, as for the rest I will tell them I'm having hospital test and I'd like to keep it private. 

xx


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

Lcat,
If you work for a big company, then they all seem to have policies about time off specificaly for ivf. (I am just flagging this as it took me a year to come across a link on my company's HR site. doh!) my comany says 'discuss with line manger'    but also recommends some 'mixture of  'paid special leave', 'unpaid leave' and 'annual leave''  to be used. 'sick leave' is not a great idea as it can go against your attendance record, and if there is an unusual amount they sometimes want to 'investigate' it. 
The Managers guide in my company says they have to be extra nice and understanding (not their exact words!) to employees undergoing fertility treatment as it can be a stressful time for them and their families. Interestingly, they then have examples of employees 'stories'. 3 x mens stories and 1 x womans ! 
For the first year the only person at work who knew about me was my line manager. My time off was just marked 'leave' in the team diary. After the 4th treatment I felt I had to tell a close subordinate as she was getting dumped with all my work   . She said she had 'suspected' it anyway.


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad you managed to speak to your boss. I didnt want anyone to know that we were TTC but then when it doesnt happen naturally it gets very hard to cover it up. I needed blood tests on certain days so luckily my manager already knows. I can understand what you mean about people being nosey, its frustrating isnt it?  i seem to get people ask me when im going to have children  xxx got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

Can you "flex" your time to cover scans/bloods and take annual leave for EC/ET/2WW?

Good that your boss was ok with it, I had a male boss when I took IVF leave and once he heard "IVF" he just said yes but dont tell me any details     was a very quick conversation!


----------

